# Novotrop without label?



## Slowpain (Nov 9, 2020)

So I have to ask this about a order I made from a company that is not listed here. Been waiting for quite a while for the Nova to come in. Now he tells me he has them but without a label. How does pharm grade come without a label?


----------



## Slowpain (Nov 14, 2020)

Ok I just now received the so called Novotrop today. Mind you I payed $476 for 2 kits of Somastim that was supposed to be 3 day ******** shipping. I made this order back on September 25th.... I had to keep asking the guy where my products were over the past 2 months! Like he completely forgot about my order. Well anyway he said he didn't have any Somastim or Novotrop for ******** delivery but it should only be 10 days for Novotrop to come in so he would upgrade me for free to Novotrop from Somastim. So finally almost 2 months later he tells me Nova came in but has no labels yet. RED FLAG!!! So now I have these 10 vials of purple top (which look an awful lot like Chinese generic GH in a normal white box that 10 vials of generics come in. Im seriously ticked!! If i wanted Chinese generic i could have got it for half the freaking price in seriously  1/20th the time!!! Anyone wants to know who this POS is just Message me.
Ive got a pic of the 2 kits in one freaking un marked box but couldn't figure out how to post it.


----------



## Slowpain (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh and this guy is highly rated over on the PM forum!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## Slowpain (Nov 29, 2020)

Well I do have to update this GH seems legit. Wrists are tight and hands tingle. Getting very good pumps at 5 iu per day. Dont notice any welts at injection site. So all in all maybe it was worth the wait.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 5, 2021)

I wonder who it is, I wish I had 50 posts so I could DM you. I know who Im gonna use already, but its good to know and before my stupid ban there I was familiar with all the sources and had 2-3 that are great. 3 that are mediocre, and 1 thats garbage.

Im glad its legit though. You doing a 5/2 split or what? My first go Im gonna start at 2-3 and gert to 4iu/ 2 iu twice a day on a 5/2 split. And Im gonna go generic bc this guy I just trust him so he has labs posted on his site I believe are accurate.


----------



## Slowpain (Jan 6, 2021)

Yea doing 5 on 2 off per week. 2.4 ius before breakfast with colostrum and glutamine then 15min later eating breakfast.  Then 2 hours later train and take another 2.4 ius PWO wait 15 min and take a Project AD Matador and slam dextrose/ glutamine/ creatine/whey isolate. Seems to work well. On the tail end of my cycle unfortunately so gona cruise on some test at 200mg before i go back on orals again.


----------

